# Panaracer Pasela TG



## Drew69

Has anyone had a good experience with panaracer pasela tg folding tires?


----------



## undies

Yeah, I run those tires on my main touring/commute bike. They last a couple thousand miles and flats are truly rare. The main failure point seems to be the sidewalls.


----------



## Kurious Oranj

Two of my bikes have them including my "long distance" bike, i.e. the one I usually use for centuries and such. People talk about them rolling slowly and feeling dead but I have not noticed that. They are relatively cheap, hold up well and rarely flat.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I have them on 3 bikes...I love them


----------



## MB1

For a long time I had a big fat one on the back of my favorite bike. It seemed like it would never wear out. I got tired of having it on my bike but am way too cheap to replace a tire that isn't fully worn out.

I got more and more annoyed at that tire because it was big, fat and wouldn't wear out (although I will admit that I can't recall ever having a flat).

When threads finally started showing through the rubber I happily replaced it with something lighter, skinnier and faster! :thumbsup:

I sure miss that tire.


----------



## Lotophage

I used to be a big advocate for the Paselas- they wear like iron and coming from a steady diet of 23s, they're pretty comfy.

BUT, there are other tires that are more supple and ride better.

I tried the Clement Strada 28s last year and they've been pretty amazing- the ride is fantastic and so far, no flats...


----------



## tarwheel2

I had some Pasela TG 28s folding tires on my commuter bike for a while, but they felt slow like they had a lot of rolling resistance. Got a flat on one of my first rides, but no problems after that. I ended up replacing them with some Conti GP 4 Seasons, which are light and roll much faster. One issue I have with tan-sidewall tires is they get really nasty looking after riding in the rain a few times. They looked very nice when new, but I couldn't keep the sidewalls clean. I might try them again sometime if I can find some with black sidewalls, which they apparently do make but hard to find.


----------



## PlatyPius

I have Pasela Tour Guard 700x25 on one bike and Clement Strada 700x28s on another bike. I have many more miles on the Paselas, so I can't comment on the longevity of the Clements. The Stradas ride a little smoother, but they're also wider. The Paselas have a few thousand miles on them with no flats.

I'm a big fan of both tires.


----------



## undies

tarwheel2 said:


> One issue I have with tan-sidewall tires is they get really nasty looking after riding in the rain a few times.


I've never really thought about it, but this is very true. My sidewalls look pretty horrid. They are striped with vertical lines from oil flung off my chain, and there is a general gray cast from rain/road grime/etc. Fortunately I don't have to look at the sidewalls while I'm riding.


----------



## bikes4fun

I have had the TGs on my vintage Paramount for a couple thousand miles. Very comfy tire and no flats (yet). I go through tires quickly here, as the roads are poorly maintained.


----------



## Drew69

All of the positive reviews are very comforting, I just mounted up some 700X25 TGs to my 88 Cannondale. They look sharp! Can't wait to start commuting.


----------



## brewster

I've had Maxxis Overdrive on my Surly LHT for several years. They are great tires, never had a flat or issues but I am a tire junky and can't help trying new ones. I can't wait for them to wear out because it seems they never will. I was looking heavily into the Pasela TG. One of the things I wish for with the Overdrives is speed. They have quite aggressive tread and high rolling resistance for a primarily on-road use. This is pretty normal for this category of tire, whether it's Overdrives, Pasela TG, Contacts or Marathons. I think I found what I'm looking for in Schwalbe Kojaks. I haven't been able to really test them because of snowy roads, but I'm hopeful that they will a dependable tire like my Overdrives while being faster rolling.

brewster


----------



## seat_boy

If flats aren't a huge issue for you (for instance, you don't live in goat head country), I would go for the regular Paselas. I've ridden both, and I'm usually pretty skeptical of these kind of claims, but the TG version seem noticeably slower. My Rivendell Ruffy Tuffys feel similarly slow.


----------



## lucky13

what is the pros and cons of folding versus steel bead


----------



## tarwheel2

Folding tires are significantly lighter and much easier to carry, if you need a spare while touring. Steel bead tires are heavier and harder to mount on rims, but less expensive.


----------



## m_s

Paselas are pretty good, but T-Servs are amazing for a bit more money.


----------



## listenermark

I ran these for about six months on my daily commuter. They are good in the rain and fairly robust but after a couple of really badly timed flats I traded them out for some Schwalbe Marathons. Compared to the Panaracers, the Marathons are heavy and sluggish, but no flats.


----------



## dfltroll

*T-Serves*



m_s said:


> Paselas are pretty good, but T-Servs are amazing for a bit more money.


That's been my experience. I really like Paselas but as others have mentioned, their weak point has been their sidewalls. The T-Serves have the same tread but a tougher sidewall.They seem to roll nicely enough for me. I used Paselas my first year randonneuring then switched to Rivendell Jack Browns, first the "Blues" which are belted then the "Greens" which are unbelted. For this year's brevet series I'm planning on running T-Serves 700x32 with the reflective sidewall. 

I'll add that for touring and commuting I don't mess around and just use Schwalbe Marathons. 

I do think that Paselas and T-Serves in smaller sizes (23--28) probably don't feel as nice as they do in the larger sizes (32--35).


----------



## GeoKrpan

I use wire bead Paselas. The 700x28s are very large for a tire with this nominal size. They ride beautifully and they are fast.
Panaracer says they weigh 305 grams which is very light for a tire of it's size. The folding version, TG, weighs 280 grams and is $25 verses $15 for the wire bead, at Nashbar.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I've had good luck with Conti Contact Extralights and Panaracer Urban Max's.


----------



## uncle dave

27x1 1/4 tourguards here. I run them around 40psi. Only flat has been a sheet metal screw about a week after I put them on. No more flats since then, roughly 8 months riding everyday. I like them a lot. But I also ride a 35lb pig of a bike.

Oh, and the gum sidewalls do look disgusting after some good braking in the rain. But I guess it just matches the rest of the bike.


----------



## cs101

Great tires!

I run them on our tandem with no issues or complaints.


----------



## NJBiker72

Good to hear this. Ordered a set for my Secteur to do some rougher roads than my 23's were capable of. Seemed like a good deal too.


----------



## Slowhead

I run T Serv PT, 700x32's. They seem like a fair quality/price tire.


----------



## Sixjours

I run them in 700x28, great tire!


----------



## NJBiker72

Sixjours said:


> I run them in 700x28, great tire!


Mine should be here next Wednesday. Looking forward to playing around with a more rugged ride.


----------

